# Transmission fluid/acetone



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2015)

Trying to get a seized stem out of the fork tube. If I use the 50-50 solution for the process, will it damage the paint if it gets on the head tube or fork? Thanks.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2015)

Acetone is Lacquer thinner and you bet it will damage paint!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 9, 2015)

Not the place to use the 50/50 ATF-Acetone mix. Try carefully applying Kano Kroil to the seized part. Keep a rag handy so it doesn't run all over.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys. Typhoon is kicking my butt.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 9, 2015)

Your 50/50 mix is NOT a good idea if you're trying to preserve paint... Kano Kroil as suggested above is a good idea, but I also add the heat element: try a heat gun to warm everything up and it should facilitate things... just watch the paint surfaces. You can even wrap painted parts in a wet towel to preserve them, but the combo of heat and Kano should do the trick. Be sure to let it sit for a while and keep applying and hitting with heat. Take your time, and it will come loose.


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 9, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> Not the place to use the 50/50 ATF-Acetone mix. Try carefully applying Kano Kroil to the seized part. Keep a rag handy so it doesn't run all over.




Ditto!! Best stuff out there.Patience is always the best medicine doing this.Turn the bike upside down,take the fender screw out and douse that hole with Kroil.Let it sit overnight.


----------

